# What type lens mount is this? Exaktar Auto 135mm



## junk250 (Mar 21, 2007)

What type of lens mount is this? Thank's

http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/ju/junk250/exaktarauto2Dscf0011.jpg

http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/ju/junk250/exaktarauto3Dscf0011.jpg


----------



## StreetShark (Mar 21, 2007)

PK I do believe for a old pentax


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 21, 2007)

It fits Exakta Ihagee cameras. 

http://www.ihagee.org/


----------



## junk250 (Mar 21, 2007)

ksmattfish,

Thank's for that link,now I'm really confused !

This is an "Exaktar",not "Exakta",this lens is made in Japan.I thought maybe Exaktar Japan made lenses for other cameras/mounts? Kind of a cruel spelling synonym?

It's a 1:2.8 135mm by the way.

I saw in the link that the guy with the site collects all Exakta "except Japan",so I guess the lens would not be worth much if it only fits Exaktar.

Any idea of a fair sale value,It's in real nice condition.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 22, 2007)

It was common once upon a time for a line of lenses to have a derivitive name:  Nikon - Nikkor, Norita - Noritar, Exakta - Exaktar, etc...

There are 35mm and medium format Exaktas.  I assume your lens is for 35mm Exaktas, but I'm not positive.  The lens mount looks the same as the 35mm Exakta cameras in my collection.  All of my Exakta cameras have Zeiss lenses.  The Exaktars are cheaper Japanese versions, although they may be just as good.

I don't think you'll find any other cameras that take the Exakta lens mount.  It was one of the first bayonet lens mount systems introduced.  Exakta cameras are interesting, because they are the great grandfather of the modern 35 SLR and DSLR systems.  They were the first cameras with many of the features and accessories that led to what we think of in small format cameras today.

Google the name of the lens, or "exakta", and you will find loads of Exakta collectors' sites that I'm sure will have lots of info for you.


----------



## junk250 (Mar 23, 2007)

ksmattfish,

Thank's a lot,that explains it.

I have googled it,but I wasn't familiar with exakta cameras.

Now I know,thanks


----------

